# My cat has been vomiting all night !! help !!



## Lithium (Jun 16, 2003)

hi everyone !
my older cat mishka who is about 2.5 years suddenly vomitted last night once , and we ofcourse thought that would be normal .... during the whole day today she was very playfull as usual and ate normally ...
but suddenly after she woke up tonight , she started puking every 20 minutes for like 5-6 times so far , without having any food or water !
i can tell she is feeling nauseas ( sorry about the spelling ) , keeps licking her lips and she becomes pretty vocal before she pukes ..
first the vomit was just yellow/greenish liquid , but now there is nothing she can puke , only a little bit of foamy liquid comes out .
she seemed ok , her nose was cold and wet (i think that means she isnt sick) and she responded to me when i asked her if she is feeling ok  .

i also forgot to mention that she keeps going to the litter box digs a bit there, and then immediatly after that she meaows loudly and pukes !!
she did pee today though , twice... which is not as usual !! and i think she pooped just a little bit !

anyway, can someone please help , im really worried ......i cant even go sleep  !

thanx.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Please take your baby to the vet immediately - the fact that she "responded' doesn't mean she is alright - she is only acknowledging you. She might be dehydrated since she is licking her lips - which is very serious.
I hope you will reply soon to tell us how it goes at the vet ...best of luck


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Did she drink/eat anything toxic? If you cleaned the house, it is possible she licked the cleaners off the floor, counters, tables, etc. resulting in poisoning. Causing her vommiting to get it out of her system.

Also, she could be having internal problems that you are not aware of. Just because her nose is wet doesn't mean she's fine. As you said, she doesn't stop licking it! That's why it's wet.

The vet is a must answer.


----------



## RayOfAsh (Sep 22, 2003)

Did you just spay/neuter her/him? If he/she had eaten 24 hours before a surgery that happens.

Also, like Aonir said, she/he might have gotten into something toxic.

Also, has she/he had her shots recently? She might have gotten one of the disease's she/he was vaccinated with. This happaned to my cat, she started throwing up everywhere and wouldnt eat/drink, and eventually died (vets were closed).

This usually happans within a week of vaccination (the disease needs a few days of incubation).

The best advice is get her/him to a vet IMMEDIETLY.


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

Absolutely, a vet trip is essential. With a kitten I'd be especially concerned about a foreign body; also distemper can start like this. Dehydration can kill within hours in a young cat, so please get to the vet ASAP!

Dr. Jean


----------



## Lithium (Jun 16, 2003)

thanx everyone for the replies ..
well considering that its a long and tiring trip to the vet , and very expensive ... i though id wait till today and see whats going to happen.
reading your posts .... indeed yesterday was a big " house cleaning " day ... so MAYBE she might have licked something toxic !
anyways today she seems fine ... lively , playing , eating normally , drinking water and all ..... but she still didnt poop in the litter box .
so maybe its just constipation ......she went once to the litterbox so far and it was unsuccessfull !!
i might give her some castor oil today and see what happens.

thanx.

p.s : about licking her lip , she only used to do that when she was about to vomit .


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

Castor beans are toxic to cats; the oil appears to be less of a problem, but it tastes terrible. Since you just cleaned your house, you may not want castor oil splattered all over it, which you will surely have if you attempt to give it to your cat!

If constipation is the problem, a dose of plain Vaseline by mouth will help move things along, with a lot less mess and fuss.

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------



## RayOfAsh (Sep 22, 2003)

Catnip is also good for their digestive system. If you have some of that on hand, put some of it in her food.


----------



## Lithium (Jun 16, 2003)

drjean said:


> Castor beans are toxic to cats; the oil appears to be less of a problem, but it tastes terrible. Since you just cleaned your house, you may not want castor oil splattered all over it, which you will surely have if you attempt to give it to your cat!
> 
> If constipation is the problem, a dose of plain Vaseline by mouth will help move things along, with a lot less mess and fuss.
> 
> ...


Thanx for the reply , i know the castor oil tastes awfull but it saved my cat's life once when she swallowed a ton of threads that were left on the couch ...
i give it to her with a syringe though , straight to the back end of the mouth , so it wont get on her tongue !

Its been the 2nd day she didnt poop in the litterbox .... she seems fine though , eating , playing , no puking anymore !!
i would really want to try the vaseline though , can you please tell me which actual vaseline product i should use , since there are a lot of them ( hand creams , oils , body creams etc. )

thanx.


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

drjean is talking about the vaseline in the tub - petroleum jelly.


----------



## MartianDust (Mar 30, 2004)

RayOfAsh said:


> Also, has she/he had her shots recently? She might have gotten one of the disease's she/he was vaccinated with. This happaned to my cat, she started throwing up everywhere and wouldnt eat/drink, and eventually died (vets were closed).


Hi can you tell me what you mean when you say this?! As am not sure if you mean the vaccination itself or some infectious disease when there, thanks.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

lithium, do you know that Dr. Jean is a veterinarian? I do hope your kitty is fine, but if she is, you're very fortunate. I don't mean to be unkind, but you asked for help, got advice from a vet, and ignored it. Perhaps you were thinking positively, and I'm sure you didn't mean to endanger your cat's life, but please pay attention to professional advice. If Dr. Jean says "no castor oil", please be wise and don't use it. And even if it's inconvenient, a late trip to the vet is better than a broken heart. Your cat could have died. I do hope all is well. I think someone was watching over your cat today.


----------



## Lithium (Jun 16, 2003)

well ..
i dont know why i was being attacked here .... Yes i do know that dr.jean is a vet and i do appreciate her advices and take them seriously !
and im not sure where you saw the " no castor oil " sentence ... becoz when i look in dr.jean's post i see "Castor beans are toxic to cats; *the oil appears to be less of a problem*, *but* it tastes terrible."

anyways , since i couldnt get vaseline asap and had some medical castor oil at home , i gave it to my cat and it did its magic AGAIN !!
my cat went to the litterbox and she is fine now !!
and btw my vet ( avery nice professional vet who has checked my cat a few times ) told me that castor oil is fine for cats .
plus there is a quote that says something like " Ask someone who experienced it , and no need to ask a doctor " ... but extra advice is always appreciated !

Well anyways , my cat is all fine now ... thanx to everyone for their advices and help !

cheers.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm glad your cat is well.


----------

